# All Generations: If you were stranded on an Island for a year, which 10 songs ...



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

would you wish to hear?


*Question*
:computer:If you were stranded on an Island for a year, which 10 songs would you wish to hear? :carrot:


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

The 10 songs I would wish to hear are:


























The rest:

6. Sting - Loose my faith in you

7. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street

8. Neneh Cherry - Man Child

9. Tina Turner - Hero

10. Jane Wieldin - Rush Hour


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

1. Steve Harley - Make me smile
2. Enya - Sail away
3. Annie Lennox - Broken glass
4. Belinda Carlisle - Same thing
5. Roxette - Joyride
6. Bon Jovi - Keep the faith
7. Bryan Adams - Can't stop this thing we started
8. Beverly Craven - Promise me
9. Eric Carmen - Hungry eyes
10. The Cranberries - Linger


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

What constitutes a song? Is a whole opera one song? One opera act, one movement of a symphony?


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

10!? I'd be sick of them in a month


----------

